# Meet the Light Keeper



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, I don't have a name for him yet, but he is the Light Keeper.
Keeper of all light. Don't get too close to him. He will steal your light, and keep you in darkness!
I need a name for him, so if you think of a name. let me know


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good ..do you have a night shot?

Soot : Giver and Taker of Light


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is really creepy! Nice!!!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Coooool! I really like him. You have a lot of great little details, like the hands... so spooky with the black nails and that funeral home pallor. How did you do that, by the way?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey are those YOUR hands???? LOL, you did at really good job using the wax. Impressive my man very impressive.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice...I like the hands holding the light


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

He looks like an EARL to me.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool idea -i like it


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

lucent

or lucent sentinel 

yes i own a thesaurus!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

This is a pretty cool idea. nice job!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Yes "T", those are my hands made from the Flex-Wax. My thanks go out to Dave The Dead for showing me how to make the hands 



turtle2778 said:


> Hey are those YOUR hands???? LOL, you did at really good job using the wax. Impressive my man very impressive.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Great job!


----------

